# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Septiembre'09: Arturo de Ascanio

## Ritxi

Arturo de Ascanio y Navaz nació en Canarias en 1929 y murió en Madrid el día 6 de abril de 1997. Es conocido como el padre de la cartomagia española.

Ascanio fue un mago que revolucionó la concepción psicológica de la magia. Estudió con gran profundidad qué tipo de resortes mentales pueden elevar o mermar la potencia del efecto mágico en la mente del espectador. Muchas de sus conferencias pueden leerse en los volúmenes "La Magia de Ascanio", compiladas y ordenadas por Jesús Etcheverri, que legó a la comunidad mágica antes de morir.
No conforme con sólo estudiar
 la psicología de la magia, también desarrolló efectos prácticos y sutiles técnicas que demuestran la solidez de sus teorías.
Es interesante notar que Arturo de Ascanio no era mago profesional. Él tenía otra profesión (abogado), y la magia era su afición. Ello no fue obstáculo para que su profundo conocimiento de la cartomagia, sus desarrollos teóricos y técnicos sobre la especialidad, y su propia habilidad para realizar los efectos, le permitieran ser reconocido internacionalmente y llegar a ganar el *primer premio* de cartomagia en el XI Campeonato Mundial de Magia de la FISM celebrado en Amsterdam en 1970.
Fue admirado y querido por magos de la talla de Juan Tamariz, Miguel Puga (MagoMigue), entre tantísimos otros, quienes lo consideran su maestro.
También tuvo siempre el reconocimiento de sus coetáneos más notables, como René Lavand, con quien mantuvo correspondencia alrededor de treinta años antes de llegar a conocerse personalmente

----------


## Ritxi

*El Premio Arturo de Ascanio* 

El Premio Ascanio fue creado en 1979 por D. Francisco García Cabrerizo, para premiar al mago que más destacara en Magia de Cerca.
Durante muchos años el premio fue concedido por el propio Arturo de Ascanio, quien formaba parte del jurado.
Al premio solo podían acceder los socios del Círculo Mágico de Madrid, pero desde 2003 se abrió a todos los magos del mundo.
El premio, consiste además de un sustancioso premio económico, el formar parte de la lista de honor de aquellos que han sido galardonados con este premio el cual también es conocido como “Mago del Año”.

*Magos galardonados con el Premio Ascanio*

1979 Arturo de Ascanio1980 Juan Tamariz1981 Camilo Vázquez1982 Antonio Ferragut1983 Agustín Leal1984 Antonio Romero1985 Joaquín Navajas1986 Miguel Gómez1987 DarMan1988 Rafael Benatar1989 Dámaso1990 Pepe Carrol1991 Ramón Riobóo y Gabriel Moreno1993 Antonio Romero1994 Mago Migue y Jorge Blass1995 Mad Martin1996 Anibal Kendal1997 Miguel Gómez1998 Rafa Piccola1999 Miguel Ángel Gea2001 José Que Soy Yo2002 Miguel Ajo2003 Manolo Talman2004 Helder Guimaraes2005 Woody Aragón2006 Alejandro Furdnajiev2007 Ricardo Rodríguez2009 Javi Santos*El Memorial Arturo de Ascanio* 

Desde 2001 el concurso Ascanio se ve acompañado de una serie de actividades con el fin de ensalzar y recordar al maestro Ascanio, año tras año se organiza un certamen donde se realizan conferencias y galas donde se ve la semilla que el maestro sembro en sus alumnos y estudiosos.

----------


## Iban

Por Dios, Ritxi, esto sí que es un regalo... Creo que éste se va a alargar como el de Vernon, o más.

-----

Voy a empezar tímidamete:

Hay un movimiento que... que es tan diferente, tan innovador, tan elegante, tan fluído y tan Ascanio que me parece inevitable empezando con él en este hilo.

El *culebreo* de Ascanio (the Ascanio spread). Prometo intentar buscar vídeos (no de juegos completos, sólo de culebreos), variaciones explicadas, etc, para editar y completar este post.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

es dificil hablar de un maestro, sin caer en el error de pensar que todo lo que hace es perfecto.
Pero tengo entendido que durante años fue muy cuestionada su teoria, ya que el no trabajaba profecionalmente, quizas por selos o envidia no se lo tamaba enserio y hasta se lo criticaba,  entonces el toma la iniciativa de competir mundialmente para demostrar la efectividad de su teoria y tecnica.
si no es asi, que alguien por favor me avise.

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui van un par de videos de él:


Carta rota y recompuesta-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPMcr38diDY

Magia Blanca-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWRoZ...eature=related

----------


## Ming

"Vuando yo muera, por Dios no lloradme con amor, haced reuniones y en los Ases habladme,  y, aunque lo que digo parezca locura, por favor, ¡Poned una baraja en mi sepultura!"

----------


## Fran Gomez

Ascanio supo como nadie verbalizar y hacer conscientes los procesos psicológicos y técnicos que gravitan entorno al proceso mágico. El desarrollo conceptual al que sometió nuestro arte, dotándolo de términos precisos y acertados, nos permite hoy entender mucho mejor a qué nos referimos cuando hablamos o estudiamos magia. Fue un genio que ha marcado el antes y el después en la magia española, el maestro de todos, capaz de crear escuela en nuestro país y en todo el mundo.
 
Nació en Canarias pero vivió en Madrid. Su familia, primero su padre y luego su esposa, no entendían bien su afición a la magia, aunque su pasión siempre estuvo muy por encima de las dificultades que pudiera tener en su juventud. Solía encerrarse en el baño para leer y ensayar sin que nadie le viera, acudía a menudo a la biblioteca de Pereda, un mago amigo que tenía bastantes libros en la trastienda de su zapatería, y copiaba los textos en inglés para que su hermana luego los tradujese. De este modo, poco a poco, fue aprendiendo y absorbiendo todo lo que pudo, sobre todo manipulación, la primera rama de la magia que le interesó verdaderamente (en sus diversas variantes, desde los aros chinos a malabarismos con cartas). Con el tiempo derivaría a la magia de cerca y, luego, definitivamente, hacia la cartomagia.

El apogeo de las salas de fiestas le dio la oportunidad de aprender mucho delos profesionales que se acercaban a Madrid. Veía sus actuaciones y luego se apuntaba al grupo de los que, a base de invitaciones, tertulias y empeño, conseguían arrancar conocimientos al mago de turno. 

(...)

_"Cuando un mago me pide que le explique un juego, si deseo hacerlo se lo explico con detalle, pero si por alguna razón su forma de interesarse no me convence, no sólo no se lo niego, sino que le explico cinco ó seis juegos mas, sabiendo que cuando se marche no podrá recordar ninguno..."

... Arturo de Ascanio (revista misdirection, mayo/junio 1997, página 103)._


* Extracto de un articulo del weblog *La buena Magia:* Arturo de Ascanio, teoria y poesia en accion.



Videoteca: 

Recopilacion echa por el usuario _carlos owd_ de la Dama Inquieta:

Ver Online: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=HSOP52NO
Descargar: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DYRASMZ4

El Maestro Arturo de Ascanio:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-ckBdRyjI

----------


## Iban

Curioseando el ciber-diario de un mago de Bilbao, hace tiempo, leí algo que hablaba sobre Ascanio, que me emocionó de tal manera... He ido ahora a recuperarlo para ponerlo aquí, sin ningún permiso del autor (al que menciono la pie de la cita, para rendirle los honores que merece)


Hace tres años, el 7 de abril de 1.997, a media tarde llamó a mi casa Queta, la esposa de Ascanio. Su voz se quebraba. *"Alberto* - me dijo - *Arturo falleció aye*r _tarde de un infarto"_. Me quedé sin habla. Se me vino el mundo encima y recibí un mazazo como si de un familiar se tratara, y de hecho casi lo era. Los dos decíamos que éramos hermanos. Arturo murió como a él le hubiera gustado morir: con las cartas en la mano y enseñando magia. A su casa habían llegado dos magos alemanes deseosos de conocerle y cambiar ideas mágicas. No se negaba a nadie. Le encantaba enseñar su magia a los que de verdad la necesitaban. Y estando en su despacho, donde tantas y tantas veces me reunía con él, cayó desplomado con las cartas en la mano. En el entierro, y antes de que cerraran la losa del panteón, decenas y decenas de cartas y barajas enteras cayeron sobre el féretro. Era el último homenaje de todos aquellos que siempre le quisimos y de tantos jóvenes alumnos que habían aprendido del Maestro. Estoy seguro de que ahora, Arturo, estará enseñando magia a los ángeles, y compartiendo la tertulia con aquellos que se fueron antes que él: Juan Antón, Dai Vernon, Fu-Man-Chu, Fred Kaps (su maestro), y tantos magos a los que Arturo admiraba. 

- Alberto Álvarez -


La idea de las cartas cayendo en silencio sobre su ataud, mientras los magos iban pasando a su lado...

----------


## anezky

_"Es en los pequeños detalles donde se reconoce al gran artista"_

----------


## Ming

René Lavand dice en uno de sus juegos una frase de Ascanio, y es la siguiente:
"Perdonen que sea inmodesto, pero si lo fuera, sería perfecto."

----------


## miguelajo

Como curiosidad...una de las innumerables barajas que se arrojaron en su tumba...estaba ordenada en mneemónica.
Tuve ocasión de tener en mis manos la baraja con la que Arturo hacía siempre la Dama Inquieta.
Arturo tenía una baraja para cada juego...porque decía que al igual que en el golf..cada golpe se da con un palo diferente.

----------


## KIKO M

Ante todo agradecer a los que aportais datos, yo no puedo aportar ninguno "oficial" que no se haya expuesto ya. 

Lo unico comentar que personalmente lo que he podido leer y saber de el me ha sido de gran provecho, las charlas con tamariz en su primer tomo de la magia de ascanio son una gran fuente para por lo menos hacernos una pequeña idea de como entendia el este arte, con el estoi aprendiendo ( digo estoi por que nunca se termina ) a establece un orden en las rutinas y a ver la vida interior de los juegos, cosa que al principio me costaba bastante. Tambien en su vida vi algo que me llamo la atencion, y es que yo cuando escuche hablar de el pensaba que era profesional y un gran mago mediatico, cuando descubri que tambien trabajaba en derecho con el mismo respeto y aprecio que le tenia a su dedicacion a la magia, senti un alivio al ver que la magia no era llegar a salir en todas las televisiones y estar en los grandes teatro, si no la vida social e interna que hay entre la gran mayoria de las personas que practican y aprenden este arte. Quizas por eso pienso que no solo de su teoria se saca algo de provecho si no en su forma de vivir esto.

Esto es solo mi opinion seguramente distinta o semejante a la de cualquier otro no se, pero por aportar algo.

un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Cópianos algún fragmento de esas charlas que tanto parecen haberte aprotado; lo que más te haya gustado.  :Smile1:  Amar es compartir, bro.

----------


## KIKO M

ok iban, os escribo una de sus charlas.

"   MAGIA, EL DERECHO Y LA VIDA.

JT: y bueno pasando a otro tema, mas personal quizas,  pero creo que interesante: ¿ por que haces magia, Arturo? ¿ para que la haces?.

AA: Bueno, en principio hay esa “llamada” que es evidente, es esencial, y que no es facil de explicar. Pero te voy a contar que en ciertas epocas, incluso ahora, me pasa que me cuesta a veces trabajo mentalizarme para hacer magia. No se si es que me exijo mucho; me da miedo no estar a la altura que me exijo.

JT: pero te encuentras a gusto haciendo magia, ¿no?.

AA: Si, por supuesto que si. Es un placer. Una sesion de esas redondas es un placer casi ... orgasmico... je,je. Pero donde me siento muy a gusto es en las charlas con otros magos, cuando les explicas algo, y comentas juegos, ahí me siento muy comodo... Ahora, no es comparable con esa borrachera de placer que es una sesion redonda...Recuerdo que tuve grandes tentaciones de hacerme profesiona; actuaba mucho en escena... y yo lo atribuia a los aplausos, pensaba que los aplausos emborrachan... Y entonces me dije, bueno, voy a dejar la escena, en mesa casi no hay aplausos... resulto que sin aplausos es casi igual; hay otras formas de manifestarse el publico que te emborracha igual...

JT: Bien, pero aparte de eso... aparte de esa y otras razones generales, no se, desde las mas evidentes a las mas ocultas, psicoanaliticas incluso, somos exhibicionista o somos narcistas, no se... da igual ahora, incluso mas bien, mejor eso que ser sadico o no se... Pero aparte, cuales son tus razones personales: buscas hacer amigos, buscas expresarte a traves de la magia...

AA: Ya. Bueno, te cuento: yo estaba estudiando mucho derecho, tu lo sabes... Me gustaba y me gusta enormemente el derecho y la actividad cerebrar que se desarrolla al estudiarlo que es idonea para la actividad cerebral que se necesita en la magia. Por que la magia es una actividad cerebral en un grado muy alto... Despues, me puse a trabajar en otro campo, mi trabajo digamos profesional... Y entonces se cerraron los horizontes mentales de manera estruendosa... Y entonces, al poco tiempo me colegie y volvi al derecho, y volvieron a abrirse los horizontes mentales... Luego vino mi amago aquel, el susto que me dio el corazon en El Escorial... y, en fin, vi que trabajaba demasiado... y tuve que ir dejando el derecho –no del todo- pero poco a poco fui decantando aquella actividad hacia la magia... Y ahora veo y siento que me da una satisfacciones imensas, de tipo cerebral, de tipo cultural, de tipo... espiritual, que hace que me sienta, como ahora se dice, mas realizado.

JT: ¿ Te llena la magia?

AA: Si, si... cualquier pequeña idea que se me ocurre para un juego o para un pase, como darle movilidad al manejo de dos cartas juntas... El otro dia me paso: un detallito de soltura para un pase de “transposición de cartas” que me dejo la mar de contento, me lleno el conseguir un movimiento mas aereo, me dio una satisfacción especial... La labor creativa... O el estudio analitico del porque de las cosas, lo que luego explico en mis charlas... Observaras que son cosas que no las he sacado de ningun lado, son ideas – las de mis charla – que he tenido que buscar, que analizas, y que encontrarlas, pues me han dado unas satisfacciones muy grandes, muy grandes...

JT: Eso se nota muy bien cuando das tus charlas. Porque yo aprecio que tu cara se alegra, que vives totalmente tus charlas, por que claro, has gozado tambien al pensarlas.

AA: Si, si las vivio, si... Esta es otra faceta que, a parte de ese placer inenarrable de la sesion redonda, pues hay esta otra actividad para conseguir eso de “amor y poesia cada dia” que es una actividad cotidiana que me llena, que me ayuda a realizarme, sin duda... porque el trabajo, aunque estoy a gusto con el y... pero no me llena totalmente, ¿ no? Me falta algo que la magia si me da... al igual que si me lo daba el derecho... Porque el derecho, ya te digo, me gusta tanto o mas que la magia... por lo menos tanto como la magia... y yo, cuando hacia “un escrito de demanda”, o “ un recurso”, me quedaba tan satisfecho, lo cuidaba tanto que... Pero en cambio es un trabajo mas peligroso, mas duro, y los descalabros que te llevas si pierdes un pleito... a mi se me llevaban los demonios... pasaba tres o cuatro dias disgustado. Y eso en magia... quizas al ser algo mas liviano, mas ligero, sin plazo fijo... Pero los quilates de la labro creativa en derecho y en magia, son los mismos. La magia es creación y yo, por eso, lo que mas admiro es, pues eso, toda la labor que has hecho tu, Juan, de imaginación, de creación, eso es.

JT: A ver, repitelo, repitelo... ( risas ).

AA: es verdad, es verdad.

JT: pero entonces, yo alguna vez he pensado, me ha dado la impresión alguna vez, quizas ahora no... de que a ti la magia, gustandote mucho, pero que la considerabas como menos importante que el derecho... No se... 

AA: Bueno, bueno ... ( pausa). Creo que es muy relativo...

JT: ... Como si en caso de que alguien te preguntase, ¿qué haces? ¿ que eres? ... A ti te pareciese que decir “soy abogado” era mas que “ hago magia”.

AA: Bueno, eso es otra cosa... es distinto... vamos a quitar el magma a esta cuestio... Si, influye los factores sociales... como ve la sociedad estas actividades, en fin... pero yo me referia a la escueta cualidad, al valor satisfactorio de la labor creativa, y creo que la labor creativa es de tanto merito, de tanto esfuerzo, de tanta necesidad de obsesion, de tanta necesidad de amor en la magia como en el derecho... Eso es por supuesto. Ademas existe un mundo en la magia, tan maravilloso de reuniones en la SEI, conferencias, te sientes hermandado, mas alegre, mas joven...

JT: Si. Yo te veo SEI con los mas jóvenes, y estas gozoso.

AA: Si, me emocionan; los jóvenes me emocionan, son como hijos mios. Cuando actuan y veo donde se han metido y el camino tan largo que les espera... me dan ganas de decirles, ¿pero, sabes los que puedes sacar de todo esto, los edificios que puedes construir en tu mente y luego derrumbarlos y reconstruirlos de nuevo?... Me emociono, me conmueven... si, si.

JT: Ademas creo que es de las pocas ocasiones que tienes de hablar y comunicarte en algun sentido con gente muy joven, ¿ no? 

AA: Si, si... y eso rejuvenece, flexibiliza la mente.

JT: O sea que la magia da mucho, ¿no?

AA: Si, si... Se podria concluir diciendo que los que no tienen aficion a la magia, no saben lo que se pierden. 

JT: ¡ Gran verdad !. "

La Magia de Ascanio ( tomo I )

----------


## Luis Vicente

EL JUEGO QUE YO LE HICE A ASCANIO.

Conocí a Arturo gracias a Paco Rodas, él me lo presentó. Arturo pasó una época apartado de la magia (crisis que todos los magos no profesionales pasamos) y gracias a lo pesado que era Paco, que hacía el servicio militar en Madrid, le hizo retomar el interés por la magia. Sé que esto es cierto porque Paco y Arturo lo comentaban en todas las ocasiones que nos reuníamos.

Hubo una época en la que yo trabajaba una versión de un juego de una ambiciosa de color distinto al resto de la baraja. La idea provenía de un libro de un mago francés que me había prestado Paco. La verdad es que me había quedado una versión muy “apañada”. Se la hice a Paco, y en un Escorial, de madrugada, estando con Arturo, me dice Paco: “Hazle tu versión de la ambiciosa a Arturo”. Yo se la hice. Y Arturo me la alabó muchísimo. Y me dice: “Yo también tengo una versión de ese juego” Y me la hizo. 

¡Joder, que bien pensada estaba! 

Cambiamos impresiones de ambas versiones y echamos un rato muy entretenido. Pero en realidad, lo que consiguió es que mi versión se quedara en el baúl de los recuerdos. Pero aprendí mucho sobre construcción.

Otro año, en el Escorial, fuimos a cenar. Entre el primer plato y el segundo sacamos la baraja (sí, estamos así de pirados, otros sacan tabaco) Le pedí una carta e hice el equilibrio en el dorso de la mano.

¡¡¡Y le pillé!!! 

Que satisfacción me entró. Él buscaba hilos, y yo llevaba un simple F.P.

¡Hasta los grandes caen ante lo más simple!

----------


## miguelajo

Para entender un poco su manera de vivir la magia siempre recomiendo a todo el mundo la parte de la conferencia : " cómo estudiar magia" cuando dice a quién va dirigida.
Después de leer eso siempre me repito lo mismo...NO SOY DIGNO NO SOY DIGNO...

----------


## Ritxi

Un par de videos más:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl90h..._embedded#t=59


Aqui realizando la famosa Dama Inquieta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD91u...layer_embedded

----------


## Iban

Cuanto más veo vídeos de Ascanio, más convencido estoy de mi idea de que fue el gran maestro de maestros de magos, pero que él en sí no era un buen mago. No.... termino de conectar con él.

----------


## Ritxi

He aqui el famoso poema que el dedicó J.Tamariz en _Sonata,_

_Revolotean pájaros negros y rojos en tus manos_
_y producen mil chispas de artificio entre tus dedos_
_Bailan los cartones hoy una danza imprevisible_
_Se transponen, se transtuecan, y transforman en milagros_

_Y en ellos implicita, impregnada y a veces evidente_
_Toda la sabiduria de las leyes clásicas_
_toda la armonia del nadador de fondo_
_toda la cadencia de las gotas blandas de la lluvia asturiana_
_toda la dulzura del guanche y del canario_

_Del As Padre al Rey hijo_
_De la Dama Inquieta a la humilde carta ambiciosa_
_Todos los dorsos de los naypes de la tierra_
_Son sus etereas, flotantes, danzantes Cartas Credenciales_

_Si tu corazón fué transido por la Pica_
_y tu vista parcialmente cegada por la espada_
_Es de oro legal la varita mágica que empuñas_
_y por eso busco un diamantino cristal para la copa_
_Que por ti, con tantos, yo levanto_

_(Un trébol de cuatro hojas flota_
_Negro charol brillante y resplandeciente y mágico_
_En el vino rojo ahora compartido)_


¿Alguien puede aportar algo más sobre este poema?

----------


## Iban

Yo lo recuerdo como presentación de voz en off para una aparición de Ascanio en la tele en el programa Magia Potagia (mira tú por dónde). Todo sea dicho de paso, una actuación bastante desafortunada de Ascanio.

----------


## angelilliks

> Cuanto más veo vídeos de Ascanio, más convencido estoy de mi idea de que fue el gran maestro de maestros de magos, pero que él en sí no era un buen mago. No.... termino de conectar con él.


Ascanio era un mago de p*** madre tanto gestualmente, conceptualmente como presentacionalmente, el detalle mimado al máximo. Precisamente todas las personas a las que he oído criticarlo de esta manera adolecen de esto mismo que critican. En mi opinión, el único problema que tenía Ascanio era la realización de movimientos sin causa final, el "vamos a mezclar estas 5 cartas" en la dama inquieta, el "buscar cartas" en la nudista, "no sé qué se puede hacer con esto, vamos a perder los trocitos por la baraja" en la rota y recompuesta. Esto sumado a que no era la alegría de la huerta, lo hacen cansino. Pero no lo hacen un mal mago ni mucho menos.

La verdad es que anécdotas sobre ascanio de primera mano no puedo contar ninguna, porque cuando murió Ascanio yo era un chavalín, pero me han contado montones de las "inéditas" que te hacen ver a Ascanio de una manera muy diferente a cómo se ve en los vídeos de Youtube, hasta tenía sus salidas chistosas.

Más que con ninguna frase de Ascanio, yo me quedaría con alguno de sus juegos. Aún recuerdo una de las únicas veces que siendo mago ves absoluta magia y fue un vídeo de Ascanio haciendo el matrix de Ross Bertram y el otro la rota y recompuesta de LePaul. Mis otros momentos de magia pura/no me he enterado de nada fueron al ver a Gabi haciendo la Dama Inquieta, haciendo Damas y Comodines, ases a través de la mesa y juegueteando con el chop cup. Gea y una de sus esencias. Y Joaquín Matas y los cubiletes.

"Cuando yo muera, por Dios no lloradme con amor, haced reuniones y en los Ases habladme, y, aunque lo que digo parezca locura, por favor, ¡Poned una baraja en mi sepultura!"

Sin duda se puede decir que ha sido uno de lo más enormes genios en la magia.

----------


## demayisan

Hola.

Precisamente ayer estuve curioseando en un foro de magia estadounidense y en uno de los hilos proponían que cada uno nombrara a los diez mejores magos de la historia. Me sorprendió ver la cantidad de magos que citaron a Arturo de Ascanio (Además de a Tamariz, por supuesto). No sabía que su prestigio allende fronteras era tanto. 

Un saludo

----------


## joepc

Un video en el que se le ve en su faceta de maestro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-ckBdRyjI

----------


## Luis Vicente

No se puede juzgar a Arturo por las grabaciones en tv que existen de él.

Para mí no era un gran artista presentando, no se dedicaba a ello. En las peliculas que nos han quedado no está relajado, sino muy nervioso, tenía que tomar valium antes de salir y eso dificulta la comunicación. Además, la mayoría de las grabaciones corresponden a una época de declive, con charlas pretendidamene poéticas, (en mi opinión un poco pesadas y que no le iban), debido a influencia que recibió de su admirado amigo Renée Lavand. ¿Y qué mas da?

Pero de cerca, en directo, con amigos, con profanos y, sobretodo, con otros magos, sobresalía con diferencia de todos los demás más magos que allí hubiese. Y Como dice el poema: las cartas revoleteaban en sus manos en una bella danza. Era un extraordinario mago de cerca.

Su gran mérito fue la habilidad y belleza en el manejo de las cartas que rompió con la brusquedad anterior a su época creando técnicas nuevas para conseguirlo, especialmente su trabajo con la carta doble. Y por eso fue admirado por todos los que lo conocieron.

Fue el padre de la "Escuela" española, pensando y creando sus teorías, y  puso nombre a casi todos los principios de la magia. Nombres que hoy todos utilizamos.

No los inventó, sino que los conceptualizó y organizó. Eso es importantísimo. Anteriormente no se había hecho nada así. A raiz de este enorme trabajo todos los magos tenemos un gran archivo de técnicas de misdirection, psicológicas  y de construcción a las que acudir para resolver cualquier problema que se nos presente. Y por esto, tambinén es reconocido y admirado internacionalmente por los que han leido sus ensayos.

Y este maestro de los principios psicológicos de la magia y de la construcción encontró un discípulo de oro, que asimiló y aumentó estos trabajos de la teoría de la magia y los difundió por todo el mundo. Y ese discipulo es Juan Tamariz, que en parte debe su premio en la FISM de China al camino abierto por Arturo.

Gracias, Maestro. Gracias Arturo.

----------


## joepc

Yo he visto a Ascanio en grabaciones de sus conferencias y en entornos reducidos y es otro Ascanio, mucho mas suelto y entretenido.

----------


## Iban

La "Naturalidad condicionada", "paréntesis anti-contraste", "paréntesis de olvido", "ley el movimiento prioritario", "acción en tránsito", "acción de continuidad aparente"...


Libros de Ascanio, yo sólo conozco los tres volúmenes de "La Magia de Ascanio" (de Etcheverry) y "Navajas y Daltonismo". No hay más, ¿verdad?

Y me pregunto yo, así, para mis adentros: ¿Cuántos años son necesarios para leer de manera adecuada los tres "Magia de" y poder sacarles todo su jugo? ¿Infinitos? ¿O más?

Y ya de paso, ¿qué sería de los magos de España sin Laura Avilés?

----------


## Moss

> Y ya de paso, ¿qué sería de los magos de España sin Laura Avilés?


 
Tienes razón Iban...habría que abrir un hilo sólo para ella; pero sigamos con Ascanio...

----------


## magim

Me extraña que nadie haya mencionado a Fred Kaps. Si no recuerdo mal, Ascanio en su libro decia que se podia dividir su vida en dos partes, la de antes de conocer a Kaps y la de después. Otro mago del que creo que también aprendió mucho es de Jean Carles. Estos dos magos marcaron su vida mágica, y Ascanio era consciente que sin ellos no habría llegado tan lejos. Así que gracias Carles! Gracias Kaps! Gracias por dejarnos disfrutar de este gran maestro que fue Ascanio.

Una frase de Ascanio (a lo mejor no es muy buena, pero me gustó...): "En Magia la ley del máximo efecto es superior a la del minimo esfuerzo." M.A vol 1 pag 70. (para justificar el uso de técnicas complicadas)

----------


## KIKO M

"... Despues como digo, ya aparece Kaps. Era el año 53 o 54. Lo vi , me acuerdo, una noche en el Florida Park: quedè totalmente deslumbrado, conmocionado; aquello era algo distinto, imposible de pensar que pudiera existir... Y ademas en la tertulia que tuve con el en el camerino, al hombre no se le ocurre otra cosa que hacerme, de mano ¡ Los Ases para conocedores de Cy Endfield ! Me acuerdo de aquello fua obsolutamente aturdidor, me dejo aplastado. Entonces yo me pegue a Kaps como una lapa; fueron sesiones interminables, de aprender, de hacer, de volver a aprender. Despues yo iba a casa y estudiaba todo, repasaba todo; fue una epoca en la que yo estaba obsesionado por la Magia, y fue Kaps quien me introdujo en todas las tecnicas modernas, en todas las ideas modernas,fue,en fin....¡ El maestro por excelencia !."


- La magia de Ascanio, vol 1.

----------


## magobernal

me encantan todas sus tecnicas, y me parece un dios no solo por revolucionar el mundo de la cartomagia, sino tambien por haber enseñado a Juan Tamariz

----------


## MJJMarkos

Siento intervenir tan tarde.

Yo pienso que se le puede juzgar por sus vídeos. Pero por otros. El problema es que se le quiere contextualizar constantemente como alguien que se ponía delante de la cámara siempre, un profesional, y sobretodo (y lo que a mi juicio es lo peor que se le puede hacer) se ponen vídeos que no le hacen justicia de una etapa ya más profunda en cuanto a pensamiento... y como tal etapa, más despreocupado de lo mundanal (un jueguecito de cartas). Nadie cuenta tampoco con el factor nervios como apuntas. Parece que debería de ser perfecto, que no podía fallar, que no debería ser humano. Eso me entristece de la generación que descubre ahora a Arturo. Parece que se quedan en lo que se percibe visualmente... sin profundizar,... en un video!. Y yo tuve el mismo problema...

Para mi Arturo es simplemente la exaltación del científico, del gran estudioso, del amante sin control... que al final se da cuenta que ya ha hecho lo que los demás de forma sobresaliente (juegos), ahora necesita más, y ese más se lo daba su profundidad, su constante reflexión y su continuo "no parar de poner nombre".

El punto para que se entienda por qué digo por otros videos son... los vídeos DVD que me dejó Vicente Canuto en grabaciones privadas en super8, ¡ay! más de uno se caía de la silla al verle, que me pasó a mi. Sin sonido muchos, más joven, teorizando y aplicando su teoría pero aun con el "hambre de soñar y de hacer soñar por medio de un juego". Si eso ve la luz... (con difusión, porque algunos los emiten en los Memoriales de Arturo de Ascanio) más de uno dejaría de juzgar a Arturo por unos vídeos que están casi seleccionados de muy mala manera, o mejor dicho, que están seleccionados para ese "mago que busca algo más que la simple técnica o el por qué y cómo de un juego". Me sonrojo, porque yo ante los mismos videos que técnicamente no le hacen justicia, veo el trasfondo que hay, lo que leo entre líneas, su teoría, sus conceptos... Arturo me va poniendo mi mente en orden... incluso ¡cuando se pone nervioso en una técnica! o incluso cuando simplemente... ¡habla! ¿Seré idiota por fijarme en esos videos en lo profundo de su Magia? Supongo que será porque como cuando veo la Magia de Juan o de tantos grandes me acomplejo de lo poco que sé, y de lo que me queda por andar para llegar "a mi Magia".

Digo esto porque en esas grabaciones yo llegué al éxtasis que llego con Juan muchas veces. Jamás con Arturo me había pasado. Nunca pensé que hacía las cosas así! siempre pensé de la otra forma (me confieso). Y ya si hablamos de los pocos "planos" que tiene Juan para su corto sobre la SEI de los años 60... para llorar. Pero esas grabaciones que tienes, a mi juicio, son las que de verdad harían justicia a lo BUENO que era. No sólo en el legado teórico y sus trabajos, sino en su calidad indiscutible a mi juicio.

Cuando vi los ases que cambian de color a través de la baraja (me comentó Rodas que lo viese) en esos vídeos... me quise morir literalmente.

Tendríais que verlo. Por eso me siento un privilegiado de que Vicente me haya pasado ese tipo de cosas, porque ves eso, lo ves, y te cambia el mundo. Es la misma sensación que escuchar a Juan, o estudiar a Slydini, o descubrir la teoría de Arturo (o sus canutillos). La misma sensación, lo grande que pensabas que era la magia, se te multiplica por 100.000.

¿Que no era profesional? Sí.

¿Que en sus últimos años no parece lo que se espera? Sí.

¿Y qué? No entiendo por qué hay que valorar a un mago por unos vídeos en youtube. Nervios los tenemos todos, la tele nos impone a todos, pero es como negar un 40 o 50% de nuestro conocimiento actual. Y como dice Luis Vicente no solo es que aportase su calidad como mago, es que si hoy podemos comunicarnos en nuestro propio lenguaje... es gracias a él.

¡Ay! ¡Si se pudiese publicar eso! ¡Si vieseis la cantidad de gente que los ha visto en mi casa y han cambiado radicalmente de opinión! ¡La cantidad de magos que al ponerles eso se han emocionado!

Esos vídeos son los que le hacen justicia.

----------


## Pulgas

Uno de lós últimos documentos que se ha colgado en la red con Ascanio como protagonista. Un vídeo con su versión "Cartas a través de la mesa".

----------


## gta_coches

ese video lo subi yo

----------


## miguelajo

Buenas Marcos, qué gusto volverte a leer.

Esos vídeos de los que hablas son los del supero 8 de la Escuela? o el ciclo de conferencias del 85?
A ver si va a existir algún vidoe de Arturo que no he visto ;-)

Salu2

Miguel AJO

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimados, perdon que reabra este tema acerca de Ascanio, pero hoy me llego un dvd (copiado de un VHS, claro) editado por Stevens Magic Emporium, sobre Ascanio!!!
No sabia que ellos habian editado algo de el. Me sorprendio.

Despues lo veo y les cuento que trae.

Saludos, Max

PD: para que no se preste a confusion... No es que sea sobre el, es EL haciendo y explicando magia.

----------


## Magnano

Siento revivir esto después de tanto tiempo, pero he hecho un resumen bastante completito y me gustaría compartirlo  :Smile1: 

Arturo de Ascanio « Bitácora de Sin Seg

----------

